# The Italian Woman



## Tuna (Nov 3, 2007)

My wife, Cathy, stood next to me during this shot and voiced her disapproval. Rather than launching into a dissertation on the merits of street photography, I simply apologized and moved on with the rest of my life.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 3, 2007)

The composition is good but I'm not getting a whole lot out of it. I feel like there should be more interaction between subjects in a shot like this.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 3, 2007)

italian, blonde? what?, ha i like the shot though


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 3, 2007)

Tuna, anytime I've tried a shot like that I get called a dirty old man!  And I'm only 29!


----------



## craig (Nov 3, 2007)

I love all the elements in this one. Rich tones.

Love & Bass


----------



## misa.j (Nov 4, 2007)

I really like the colors and lighting of this shot.


----------



## ZIN (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the story behinde the shot myself... Not the shot isn't nice...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 4, 2007)

I think that a crop may well work with this one - nothing else needs touching. The crop I'd suggest would be:

Bottom: Level with where the chain disappears out of frame
Left: None
Right: Between woman and step
Top: Either just below or above the wall mounted sign on the left. My instinct says, go for the one below.


----------



## Roger (Nov 5, 2007)

a good shot, incorporating all the elements necessary to identify the 'moment' and the enviroment. I don't think it needs cropping at all, if you were to crop as suggested it would remove so many of the necessary elements!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 5, 2007)

An accurate representation of the shot:
-----------------------------------------------
Big thought "Great ass." Small thought "dramatic lighting." Rationalization "I'm only shooting it for the lighting."

*Stares and clicks*

"Honey!"


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 5, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> An accurate representation of the shot:
> -----------------------------------------------
> Big thought "Great ass." Small thought "dramatic lighting." Rationalization "I'm only shooting it for the lighting."
> 
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 6, 2007)

i think its interesting that my focus in this picture is on the head shot of the lady in the window, rather than the italian blonde. my eyes shift to her, but they always go back to that face. im not too sure why though.


----------



## petey (Nov 9, 2007)

busy in a good way and mysterious

i dig it


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 9, 2007)

if you crop that picture so you'll get just the lady on the poster and the blond lady in the middle it would get alot better concept


----------



## Chicago1980 (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't crop a thing!


----------



## kapuk (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! Your wife has a nice body indeed! Nice shot!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 11, 2007)

kapuk said:


> Wow! Your wife has a nice body indeed! Nice shot!


Wow you couldn't be more wrong!



Did that come out wrong? :>


----------



## RedFlags (Nov 12, 2007)

I had some troubles with the lighting, i feel the contrast is too harsh and the light isnt soft enough, it's hard and lights it with way to much light and by that burning out the minor and soft details of the street.
I would like the woman to be closer to the sign-or shop to understand better the connection between objects in this photo.
Other then that, this photo has a great aroma and feeling. and i really like the male and he's angle he really adds intrest into the photo.


----------



## bmwardo (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, that's funny.
I agree with SpiffyBeth, at first glance of course you notice the blonde but there is more to the shot, I really like it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd be interested to know what Tuna makes of it all.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 17, 2007)

I like this shot. I do feel as though more could be added to it if it were cropped about halfway accross to cut out the guy walking into frame. It would perhaps give the element of mystery to the picture and give the viewer a little more to ponder - like is she waiting for someone, is she disappointed the shops closed etc...I get a little distracted by the grinning picture in the hair dressers (?)

Its still a good shot though


----------

